# Beautiful Classic Bianchi restoration



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

In case anyone hasn't seen this yet:
Restoration of a Reparto Corse Bianchi Specialissima X4 Team Bike | Velo Aficionado


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

That's beautiful. Looks like mine -- except restored. Are those new parts, or did you get the originals that clean? (I had looks on mine too, until SPDs came out.)

Thanks for updating the link. That looks 100,000 times better than mine -- but gives inspiration.


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

This is not my restoration, to be clear...I wish!...I'm just linking to a nice article I came across....


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

My original comments were in reply to the single jpg photo -- sorry.

But it is outstanding bike porn.


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

oh yeah..I initially copied the wrong thing to paste....


----------

